# What to stack with Trenbolone Acetate?



## mojo (Mar 11, 2005)

My next cutting cycle is gonna start with Tren; 75 mg eod but i'm not sure what is best to take along with it, I was thinking either 200 mg/wk of Primobolan or 50 mg Winstrol eod. Any thoughts? what are the benifits of either the primo or the winstrol? Thanks.


----------



## heavy (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless you take test with it, the tren will shut you down real hard, and will really affect your sex drive. Why not use 100mg test prop EOD? 75mg tren EOD, 100mg Test prop EOD is a great cutter, add the winstrol to that and your good to go.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 11, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Unless you take test with it, the tren will shut you down real hard, and will really affect your sex drive. Why not use 100mg test prop EOD? 75mg tren EOD, 100mg Test prop EOD is a great cutter, add the winstrol to that and your good to go.


ahh!, the good ole prop/tren/winny cutter.  best one you can use IMHO


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Unless you take test with it, the tren will shut you down real hard, and will really affect your sex drive. Why not use 100mg test prop EOD? 75mg tren EOD, 100mg Test prop EOD is a great cutter, add the winstrol to that and your good to go.


You and Pin are so diplomatic. Rather than get on here and blast him about where his test is in this scenario, you just suggest a test compound. Very sly. I can see I have much to learn from you both.

OK It's killing me, I can't hold him back much longer. My face is turning green and my muscles are ripping out of my clothes. It's too late he has been unleashed...........................



WHERE THE HECK IS YOUR TEST? DO YOU READ ANY THREADS HERE? WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?

J/K Heavy and Pincrusher have given you a very good suggestion.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You and Pin are so diplomatic. Rather than get on here and blast him about where his test is in this scenario, you just suggest a test compound. Very sly. I can see I have much to learn from you both.
> 
> OK It's killing me, I can't hold him back much longer. My face is turning green and my muscles are ripping out of my clothes. It's too late he has been unleashed...........................
> 
> ...



What if you didn't want to take Test?  Any alternative methods for avoiding the dreded shutdown!!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> What if you didn't want to take Test?  Any alternative methods for avoiding the dreded shutdown!!


Rule number one. Some form of test should be the base of EVERY cycle. Every question regarding your next cycle should start with what do I take with test on this cycle?

If you ingnore rule number one................


"NO STEROIDS FOR YOU!"


----------



## Freejay (Mar 12, 2005)

O.K. DR I hear you loud and clear.  What Test would be reccomeded for a cutting cycle?  Prop, Enanth?


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 12, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> O.K. DR I hear you loud and clear.  What Test would be reccomeded for a cutting cycle?  Prop, Enanth?


typically people use prop when doing cutting cycles cause it tends to produce less water retention, something important if cutting for a contest.  the reality is that if you are not getting ready for a contest, pretty much any test will work because the steroids are there moreso to help prevent muscle loss when on a restricted diet  then to actually aid in reducing fat.  take some arimidex during the cycle and you should not have a problem with water retention and the cyp or enanthate ester will allow for fewer injections.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> typically people use prop when doing cutting cycles cause it tends to produce less water retention, something important if cutting for a contest.  the reality is that if you are not getting ready for a contest, pretty much any test will work because the steroids are there moreso to help prevent muscle loss when on a restricted diet  then to actually aid in reducing fat.  take some arimidex during the cycle and you should not have a problem with water retention and the cyp or enanthate ester will allow for fewer injections.


Pure poetry.


----------



## GearMan (Mar 13, 2005)

Test Enanthate or Cypionate, (Even Sust 400) used in conjunction with Tren at 150mgs EOD, with Proviron all through the cycle will effectively gain lean muscle mass, promote fat loss (with proper diet) and all but eliminates any aromitization of the AAS, which will keep water retention and estrogen related side-effects to a minimum at best.

Winny can also be used to further add androgenic activity for hardness.

There are so many effective AAS combinations to accomplish this goal ... I would say diet is a huge part of the equation at all times whether bulking or cutting. Often times the diet is the largest part of the change needed to make a cycle either a "cutter" or a "bulker".


----------

